

Ask HN: What's the best math eBook you have read? - felipellrocha


======
cshimmin
Street-Fighting mathematics, by Sanjoy Mahajan. It's the text to an MIT course
[1]. There's a PDF of an older edition available for free [2].

[1] [http://streetfightingmath.com/](http://streetfightingmath.com/)

[2] [http://ocw.mit.edu/courses/mathematics/18-098-street-
fightin...](http://ocw.mit.edu/courses/mathematics/18-098-street-fighting-
mathematics-january-iap-2008/readings/sf_math.pdf)

